# CCR 2450 Carb help



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

This year my CCR 2450 was spewing fuel out the bottom of the carb bowl and where the air/choke intake is, like fuel flow wasn't stopping. I ordered up some yermax ones off amazon and they seemed to work ok, but still trying to adjust it so it runs smooth. 
When I took the old ones off and cleaned some of the gunk off, I noticed they were walbro carbs. My question is, should I keep these and try to repair/rebuild them (I haven't done it before, but can follow youtube tutorials fine)? If so, where can I get the parts I need to repair, and get gaskets etc...?


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Sounds like the float and needle assembly could have been an issue on the old carb(s) even though you bought new carbs does not mean they are clean. What is it doing when it runs?


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Seems like low speed, almost like it is going to die, and then when engaged, surges a bit.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Have you checked the fuel flow from the tank to the carb? If you have a fuel filter when was the last time it was replaced? Is the gas cap venting properly?


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

I am not sure if the fuel filter has been replaced, it looks like a disc, I got one with the new carb, but looks hollow and doesn't have any filter inside, not sure if it is supposed to. When I removed the gas line from the carbs, the fuel really flowed, so seemed like it wasn't clogged from the filter or from the cap not venting. I'll try to get a vid of it running.


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Finally got a vid: New video by David Douglass


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

ludespeedny said:


> Finally got a vid: New video by David Douglass


Do you have a tach? I would put a tach on it t and see what the actual RPM is


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

No I don't, but seems like low-ish revs to me.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

ludespeedny said:


> No I don't, but seems like low-ish revs to me.


Hard to say without a tach, you can get them pretty cheap on Amazon. Are you sure you have the spring to the governor attached correctly?


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Pretty sure, seems like it can only go one way. I did bend the bar the spring attaches to a little more to keep it a bit higher and prevent from dying.


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Here is a pic I took of the install. I noticed the black wire going to the governor seemed bent, so adjusted that so it was more straight and seemed to smooth things out a lot.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

I've had a 2450 for over 15 years. About three years ago it was running rough and was harder to start. I went ahead and got one of the cheap online replacement carbs. It solved my starting problems but I ended up with a surging issue (which didn't hurt use too much). I cleaned the stock carb using several of the readily available You Tube videos as a guide. I put it back on and it's been running like new. I do start the machine once in the early summer then again in early October. Last year I switched to true fuel (40 to1) which seems to help significantly with keeping things clean. Those cheap chinese carbs work great for getting you running again but the stock carbs seem to be better for longevity and smoother operation. I keep the chinese one for back-up should it ever be needed again.


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Are the stock carbs on these metal or plastic? When I got this it had the walbro carb on it. so I am keeping it and trying to find parts to fix.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

ludespeedny said:


> Here is a pic I took of the install. I noticed the black wire going to the governor seemed bent, so adjusted that so it was more straight and seemed to smooth things out a lot.


You may have found the issue. Did the RPM pick up?


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeah, higher rpm and stable.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

ludespeedny said:


> Are the stock carbs on these metal or plastic? When I got this it had the walbro carb on it. so I am keeping it and trying to find parts to fix.


A lot were plastic but distorted do to heat. A metal carb was put out to solve the problem. You should be able to find replacement parts for the walbro carb


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

ludespeedny said:


> Yeah, higher rpm and stable.


Sounds good


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Suggestions on where to look? I know I at least need the gasket for the bowl screw and the gasket for the bowl, not sure of what else.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

ludespeedny said:


> Suggestions on where to look? I know I at least need the gasket for the bowl screw and the gasket for the bowl, not sure of what else.


There should be a part number on the bottom of the carb. Look on eBay or Amazon for rebuild kits.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Walbro has a YouTube video that shows you how to find the part# also check out walbro.com


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks! I'll check it out. I checked their site for parts, but not for finding part number.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Carburetor kit - 801396 carb Toro R-TEK Engine CCR2450 CCR3650 Snowcommander | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Carburetor kit - 801396 carb Toro R-TEK Engine CCR2450 CCR3650 Snowcommander at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





For the metal carb, right?


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeah, the metal.


----------



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

Looks like what is needed. I'll try and find the part number off the carb and prob get that kit ordered up. Thanks!


----------

